
Don't forget to Ask a VC these 10 questions - ventured
http://renewableelectron.com/10-important-questions-ask-venture-investor/
======
gnicholas
Good list — not that these are earth-shattering insights, but it's useful to
get confirmation that these are appropriate questions to ask. In addition to
getting the answers, asking these questions will also help a founder think
about potential issues that could come up (e.g., timing, process,
lead/follow). I imagine that asking these questions also makes a founder look
a bit more sophisticated.

Although I pretty much never listen to podcasts, I actually listened all the
way through. Would be great to have a written list also! (edit: thanks to
fellow commenter for posting the list)

------
CalChris
A good postcast. Well worth a listen.

How much are you looking to invest? What percentage ownership do you typically
invest? Do you usually syndicate?

Can you lead rounds, write term sheets or just follow?

Do you take board seats?

How long is your decision making process, due diligence?

Who is involved in the decision making? Every partner?

Has he spoken to any other startups in this space?

How do you conduct technology due diligence?

How many investments did your firm make last year and how many did you make?

How old is the fund you are investing out of?

Do you want to meet want of my current investors?

